# What Substrate Is Best For This Rhom



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Need your opinions. Picking up this rhom in a 3 weeks and want a substrate that will compliment him. He's going in a 50 gallon tank with an Ac 110 as a filter.

So what do you guys think? Sand? Natural coloured gravel? Black gravel, open to suggestions, or post pictures to show off your own rhom tanks!!!!!

http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs559.ash2/148164_500784618199_502073199_7236907_7292847_n.jpg


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Im a fan of black colored substrate i use eco-complete for my plants but it also makes my rhom appear extremely dark


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Im a fan of natural tank with playsand like natural looking substrate but i also like dark substrate as it can bring out the black in rhoms. personally i prefer a jet black rhom over "diamonds"


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

yea man i picked up my rhom very dark at the store cuz his substrate was black. now 2 days later hes almost all white because i have white sand lol i cant wait untill i get my new tank for him because im going to get him dark substrate for sure. white substrate is a mistake i think for all fish


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Once you've had black, you'll never go back.

Especially Tahitian Moon Black Sand.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Looks like black its going to be, I agree, the fish is already quite silver colour, so a dark substrate will defiantly make him "pop".

Thanks guys


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Black for all piranha.


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

The darker the better !!!


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

tahitian moon sand is the sh*t.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

I support white sand..... At the end of tha day it's your choice , good luck with ur pick


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I like this, pretty unique I think but washing it is a [email protected], took me 6 hrs to wash 200lbs and still not too clean


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Inflade said:


> Looks like black its going to be, I agree, the fish is already quite silver colour, so a dark substrate will defiantly make him "pop".
> 
> Thanks guys


sorry this is random but where can i get a rhom because the store i go to only sell red bellies and i went online to aquascape and they were selling an adult one for $750!!


----------

